# It takes a life time



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

We all hope to be considered that wize old person when we get there. It only takes a second to look like that old fool on the job. Took a fall yesterday and knocked the wind out of myself. Took the day off today, first lost day do to injury in thirty years. Be carefull out there.


----------



## bud16415 (May 29, 2015)

Glad to hear you are ok. 
The grandfather that helped me with my house is 85 years old and two days ago he fell off his barn roof. I knew he was talking about putting a steel roof on it this summer and I offered more than a couple times to come and help or get some equipment in so we could safely do it. (Old time double pitch roof with wings. About 25 foot to the ridge.) Well he started in on his own and didn&#8217;t ask for help and did pretty good he had two sheets to go when he went off. Went to see him last night at hospital 5 broken ribs, broken shoulder and a cracked vertebra. He looked up when I came thru the door and said I really screwed up this time didn&#8217;t I? I just told him I was glad he got all but two sheets up as I think I might be able to finish the job. Amazing at his age he didn&#8217;t kill himself but he&#8217;s going to be mighty sore for a good 6 to 8 weeks. 

Thanks for posting Neal. A thread about safety is always a good idea. Again glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2015)

Glad you weren't hurt any worse than you are, coulda had a lot different outcome. Thanks for sharing your experience, maybe it might make someone else think before they do something they are not comfortable doing. And remember, gravity always wins.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

It is amasing how much time you have for second thought right after it is to late and before you run into obsticles. I am looking forward to have the ability to cough.


----------



## inspectorD (May 29, 2015)

Ouch...I cringe when I think of the falls we all take in this Business...glad you are Ok, but never ever rush a job...you cant finish if your laid up is My wise Ol sayin to guys who just want to get it done sooner.
Ya cant fix dead....just sayin.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

I yell at my grandfather all the time, He is 91 and still insists on doing everything himself. Heck he still rides his motorcycle to the bar.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2015)

Did you notice how quiet and still things were when you were floating through air, right before the train wreck?   

I've only taken that trip one time, hit a deck on the house we were working on when a ladder kicked out. Funny thing was, the homeowners daughter was home and came out scream " Momma, Momma, call 911 momma, I think he's dead" as I laid there with the wind knocked out I thought, being dead reall hurts.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

Chris said:


> I yell at my grandfather all the time, He is 91 and still insists on doing everything himself. Heck he still rides his motorcycle to the bar.



Rocking chairs just don't get you there.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you notice how quiet and still things were when you were floating through air, right before the train wreck?
> 
> I've only taken that trip one time, hit a deck on the house we were working on when a ladder kicked out. Funny thing was, the homeowners daughter was home and came out scream " Momma, Momma, call 911 momma, I think he's dead" as I laid there with the wind knocked out I thought, being dead reall hurts.



No it wasn't quiet, some old fool was yelling some expletives.
Actually I learned along time ago to attract attention as you may not be able afterward.:hide:


----------



## frodo (May 29, 2015)

I hate a messy job site.  i stepped on a 3'' long conduit in a stairwell, turned my ankle. put me out for a week.
now my ankle is weak


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

I can't stand a messy site. It is dangerous and looks unprofessional.


----------



## buffalo (May 30, 2015)

Glad your ok Neal! 

Over the winter me and my apprentice were crawling through a peice of ductwork that ended in a soffit above a road to underground , basically 2 storys up. I told him he was to close to the edge a coup times and come back. All the sudden he fell out and trough some metal siding. Luckily he caught a stud and I pulled him up. Him dangling there seemed like a lifetime. We just stared at each other for like 5 mins after he was safe. He should have been harnessed off. SCARY!


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 30, 2015)

We should all share our injury events ...  Mine  ....  Hurrying to finish wood stairs for a church choir.  Plywood treads and risers, cut and slam them down.  Tucking sound insulation underneath.  Got to top step, leaning waaay over to stuff the insulation deep inside  ....  did not notice the treads were glazed with sawdust so as I leaned out, reaching, my foot shot out.

Yep, my ribs came down on the sharp plywood edge of the stair.

All I heard was a "CLICK" somewhere on my left side and then every muscle in my back seized up at once.

My buddy was outside cutting and could not hear me as I tried to call for help.  Crawled off the stairs and laid face down ...  nothing helped the awful pain.

Turned out to be a rib separation (at best) or a fine break (at worst) where the rib connects to the spine.  That was 20 years ago and I can still feel it.

Yes, I paid the "stupid tax" for not sweeping the workspace as I went ....


----------



## applebear (May 30, 2015)

Did this once, the ONE and only time my neighbors are standing outside....I take a dive off the top of my steps. They just stood there staring, shoot where's the camera?

Sorry you fell, but glad you are ok and took a day off to recover.


----------

